# wildlife drama in our backyard



## fireview2788 (Jan 5, 2012)

This is another reason I don't like coyotes:















check the time stamp

fv


----------



## curber (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah you need to get that yoti


----------



## bluedogz (Jan 5, 2012)

This is another reason I like a Ruger .22 magnum.


----------



## fireview2788 (Jan 5, 2012)

bluedogz said:
			
		

> This is another reason I like a Ruger .22 magnum.



or Beretta Xtrema, Mossberg 500 with a red dot, but more than likely it'll be a Springfield HD


fv


----------



## fossil (Jan 5, 2012)

Turn this into a gun thread, and it's going to digital heaven.  It's already half way there.   :coolsmirk:


----------



## lukem (Jan 5, 2012)

We are so filthy with coyotes you need not wait until dark.  I had one taking a jog through the field across the road at 2:00PM the other day.  At night you don't need a game camera to know they are there...too busy whoopin it up killing something...


----------



## fireview2788 (Jan 5, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> Turn this into a gun thread, and it's going to digital heaven.  It's already half way there.   :coolsmirk:



Nah, it's a coyote eradication tool thread,  :cheese: 


fv


----------



## Adabiviak (Jan 6, 2012)

Am I missing something? I see three pictures of the same deer, with a pair of glowing eyes in the first one that could be a coyote. I'm also not sure what it is about these that would make you dislike coyotes? They eat deer? They do make a godawful racket when taking one down, which would be annoying if it happened regularly.


----------



## fireview2788 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, coyotes eat deer.  A pack will take down an adult deer while a single will take out a fawn. It's actually more that they are a major predator of duck eggs, ducklings, and adult ducks.  Ducks have a hard enough time with the destruction of their habitat due to human encroachment.  They will also decimate small game populations such as rabbits.  Coyotes are very territorial with foxes, grey and red, and will chase them off and/or kill them.  In the city I work we have had them take small dogs and cats out of people's yards in the middle of the day.  The only good thing they've done is reduce the number of sick raccoons we've had to kill.

Coyotes are here to stay and I understand that but they need to be controlled because they have no natural predators.

fv


----------



## jc64 (Jan 6, 2012)

I hate to do this, but what I think you have there is pics of just two deer. If you look at the first pic you can see the outline of the back legs. Compare it to the deer in the front. The lines are simmilar. K9 legs have more curvature to them. In the second pic, the front deer seems to continue grazing, if it were concearned/threatened, it would not be lowering it's head to eat. In the third pic I can make out lines of a second deer grazing. In all three pics, I just do not see any panic in the front deer.

I am not being a a** or anything, just pointing out my observations.

Sorry,
jc


----------



## webbie (Jan 6, 2012)

I gotta get one of those game cams......


----------



## Agent (Jan 6, 2012)

I have to say, the only peace of mind about hearing the coyotes yapping at night is that it means the wolves aren't around.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 7, 2012)

We had a pack of coyotes here for 5 - 7 years. The howling echoing through the swamp was toe-curling (blood curdling ? ).
Between them and then a rabies infestation we had no foxes, raccoon, skunks,  rabbits - nothing but deer and  :censored: squirrels. I even found a deer leg once. They have moved on and into a section of town where the tree-hugger selectmen live who made a big issue of the coyotes  having a right to "co-exist" here. Coyote rights have suddenly changed. has been great for gardening , but the rabbits are starting to come back.



I've been looking at getting a critter cam rather than a web cam for the back yard for 4 and 2 legged critters observation.
Plus I could put it out on the trail in a pinch.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 7, 2012)

Coyotes used to have a predator.   Wolves.    

They are highly efficient predators on rodents, which cost humans millions of dollars in lost grain.     They are a very omnivorous carnivore, and will also eat plenty of large insects that predate on human crops.     Predator populations are solely dependent on prey populations, so if you are filthy with coyotes  you have an overly large prey population.


----------



## UMainah (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like two deer just hanging out to me, one of which might be a decent 8-pointer


----------



## woodmeister (Jan 9, 2012)

just laid a line out in a residential neighborhood all the cats are gone and people are afraid to go out their back door at night, they have no enemy but us.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 9, 2012)

Enemy?    Understanding nature is not the same as romanticizing some species while villainizing others.     I lost my favorite hen to coyote.    Sobbed my eyes out for three days straight.    But it was my fault for putting that tasty morsel out.     Keep the cats indoors like they do out west we're the've had coyotes as a part of the landscape forever and don't freak out about them on the 6-o-clock news.      In all my years out the backwoods doing wildlife surveys I never had any problem with coyotes or heard of anybody else out there having a problem.  The fear of them is just irrational.   

Watch your driving too.  It can be deadly to deer and neighborhood kittens.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm a little disappointed with the local coyotes around here, they have done nothing to clean up the neighbourhood cats roaming around and using my yard as their personal playground. If I could have caught the cat that kept spraying on our glass sliding door I would throttled him myself.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 9, 2012)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> I'm a little disappointed with the local coyotes around here, they have done nothing to clean up the neighbourhood cats roaming around and using my yard as their personal playground. If I could have caught the cat that kept spraying on our glass sliding door I would throttled him myself.



I love cats . . . but not unneutered tomcats . . . peeing everywhere and making a general nuisance of themselves.  I had a neighbor's cat that kept backing up and peeing on my back door, hot tub, etc. I tried spraying it with the hose and scaring it off every chance I could . . . even trying reasoning with it by telling him there were no available females in the house and all the males were fixed and were no competition for him. Unfortunately I don't speak Catish.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 9, 2012)

I hear ya Jake.  When I was young I use to love cats and dogs too, but I think I must have experienced too many people's nuisance pets in my life, I just donâ€™t have much tolerance left for them. Of course itâ€™s not the animalâ€™s fault, itâ€™s the owners who keep too many pets and/or donâ€™t put in the effort to control them. Iâ€™ve lived around coyotes most of my life and never felt their populations needed to be controlled like pet populations need to be controlled.. And yes Iâ€™ve lost some bird livestock to coyotes, but Iâ€™ve lost some to neighbourhood dogs too. (Raccoons were the worst)

Coyotes attacking deer for food is a about a natural an event as squirrels eating nuts. Coyote attacks on humans are pretty rare and un-natural, but of course it can happen. However, all you have to do is Google the statistics on coyote attacks on humans and compare them to dog attacks on humans and youâ€™ll see which one is vastly more likely. Something like 2% of humans have been bitten by a dog in their life. I doubt that 2% of people have ever even seen a coyote, let alone come anywhere close to been bitten by one.
Anyway, Iâ€™d rather see a coyote passing though my backyard than somebodyâ€™s cat or dog, and I'd especially like to see a coyote catch that cat.  ;-)


----------

